# Daiwa S 3000iA



## Reppi (20. September 2003)

Moin Leute ; 
hat jemand von euch einen heißen Tipp,wo ich für diese Sahnerolle eine Ersatzspule bekomme ??
Oder ist ein Nachfolgemodell ggf. baugleich ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. September 2003)

Kannst Du ein Bild von der Spule  reinstellen? Am besten mit oben drauf Ansicht! Ansonsten müßten die Daiwa Emblem 3000er passen . Nur die Regal Serie halt nicht. Hin und wieder geht sowas bei Ebay weg. Mir war nur der Preis in letzter Zeit zu hoch für die Ersatzrollen(um30€) bei Ebay!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. September 2003)

Jo, eine Modellbezeichnung ist schon hilfreich.
Da die Emblem Sia nicht mit den Zia/ Xia kompatibel ist. Falls es aber eine TeamDaiwa  oder Tournament ist, dann Passen auch die Spulen der Emblem Xia, Zia, Xc, der TD-SCU, SSII...
Oder gehts um die Regal Sia?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. September 2003)

reppi hat diese Rolle hier






Da passt die Emblem Serie X und C der 3000er Marke und Team Daiwa 3000 und die Tournament Serie 3000 er drauf.

Hast ein super Schnäppchen geschossen Reppi!!!

Dein Ebay Name ist ja bitten komisch. Passt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2003)

@Bellyboatangler
Hallo Christian , "thanks for help !" Man könnte meinen du arbeitest bei Daiwa  
Was hast du gegen Namen ; wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich hunderte davon...  Und 100 %Sicherheitslevel (wenn es sowas gebe würde...).
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. September 2003)

Dann werde ich mal Daiwa anschreiben und um einen Gehaltsscheck bitten. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja was von denen.  

Ich habe jahrelang andere Marken von Rollen in den Fingern gehabt und verschliessen. Bei Stationärrollen bin ich allerdings bei Shimano und Daiwa hängengeblieben. Hatte mit denen die geringsten Ausfälle!!! Allerdings bauen diese Hersteller auch viel Schrott. Deshalb ist nicht immer alles was den Namen Daiwa und Shimano hat gleich zu setzen mit gut!  Die Billigrollen von denen gehöhren auch in den Müll.


----------



## jodel (22. September 2003)

Was war es denn jetzt , anscheinend keine Daiwa Regal oder ?
Würde mich auch interessieren was auf eine Daiwa Regal S 3500 iA als Ersatzspule paßt, da original nicht mehr käuflich beim Händler zu erwerben ist.
Gruß Jodel
(Komme gerad als Schneider aus DK wieder)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. September 2003)

Noch weit mehr Spulen Passen da (Team Daiwa S-iA) drauf. Nur die Schnurfassung der Team Daiwa ist anders (Flachspule 150m 0,29mm statt 185-200m 0,30mm)

Tournament + Team Daiwa: alle mit ABS-Spule (-iA, -C, -CU) (Und natürlich nicht mit Heckbremse).
Emblem: X-iA, Z-iA,  X-C (achtung, SiA nicht!)
SS-II
Alle in 3000er Grösse. 
Und wenn man einen 3500er Bremsknopf hat (kleiner im Durchmesser) auch alle in 3500er grösse 

@ Jodel
da müsste eigentlich die Komplette Regal-Serie und die Triforce Serie mit ABS-Spulen Passen, also auch die aktuelle Regal X-C. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, Regals hab ich nicht. Bist Du sichre, dass es eine S-iA ist?  Meines wissens trägt die Regal S nur ein i als anhang.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. September 2003)

Reppi hat eine Team Daiwa S 3000 iA. S steht für Saltwater meine ich. Die gab es auch mal. Wurde weit über 200 € verkauft. Ob die Triforce und die Regal Serie zusammenpassen glaube ich nicht gnaz so richtig. Die Triforce gibt es meines Wissens nur bis 2500 er Größe und die Regal Serie bis 4500 er Größe. Kann natürlich sein, das die kleinen Modelle gleicher Größe zusammenpassen. Die Triforce Serie haben aber alle eine Matchspule. Habe selber 2 davon und nehme sie vom BB aus. Dafür reichen sie!


----------



## Reppi (22. September 2003)

Wenn ich das so lese ,paßt ja fast alles..........
Dann werde ich die nächsten Tage mal auf die Suche gehen.
Nochmals danke für den prima "Service" :m 

PS. Wenn nicht werde ich meine GS 9000H zurecht feilen:q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ace (22. September 2003)

feines Teil hast du dir da zugelegt Reppi und dann noch für den Kurs


----------



## jodel (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geraetefetischist _
> *
> @ Jodel
> da müsste eigentlich die Komplette Regal-Serie und die Triforce Serie mit ABS-Spulen Passen, also auch die aktuelle Regal X-C. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, Regals hab ich nicht. Bist Du sichre, dass es eine S-iA ist?  Meines wissens trägt die Regal S nur ein i als anhang.
> *



Nee, nee auf dem Karton und auf der Anleitung  steht  Regal-S 3500 iA.
Ist das jetzt schlecht oder gut ;+  ?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. September 2003)

Die Regal S Serie habe ich nicht. Da passt auch nur die Regal S drauf soviel ich weiß! Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen!


----------



## Reppi (24. September 2003)

Habe gestern "spasseshalber" mal Daiwa ne Mail mit einer Anfrage geschickt,ob noch Ersatzspulen lieferbar wären.
Ich bekam auch prompt eine Antwort; Ersatzspule nein,aber Original für 58,80 sofort lieferbar.
Daraufhin nochmals gefragt,ob ein Nachfolgemodell kompatibel ist.
Und folgende Antwort kam:
Die einzigen Spulen die passen und noch lieferbar sind, sind sogar noch teurer. Die SS 2 3000 C kostet 79,00 €, die EM-X 3000 C ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Vielleicht versuchen Sie im Internett Ihr Glück? 
Fazit: Bombenservice,nur die Antwort (Preise) gefallen mir nicht.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. September 2003)

Warte mal ab. Spätestens im frühjahr gehen die Teile bei Ebay für etwa 30 € raus. Mir war das letztens zu teuer! Habe Anfang des Jahres eine Daiwa Emblem Z 3000 iA mit 2 Ersatzspulen für 102 € erstanden! Teil absolut neuwertig!!! Warte mal ab , sowie die Frühjahrssaison laut Zeitschriften anfängt, dann gibt es wieder emblem Rollen bei Ebay!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Februar 2004)

*Fragen Betreff DAIWA E-Spulen*

[marquee] [glow=2] DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA [/glow] [/marquee]

[shadow=#006699]Guten Abend ![/shadow]

Da ich gesehen habe, daß es hier einige Personen gibt, welche sich mit Daiwa Rollen, bzw. der KOmpatibilität zu den E-Spulen auskennen #r hätte ich mal eine oder auch zwei Fragen:

Mit welchen E-Spulen (Rollentypen) sind denn folgende Rollen kompatibel ? Es ist nämlich mehr als schwer, für meine Guten, E-Spulen desselben Typs zu finden :b !

1. DAIWA EMBLEM X 3000 C
2. DAIWA TOURNAMENT Z 2000 iA
und
3. DAIWA TOURNAMENT X 2500 iT

Für eine eventuelle Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar !

MERIDIAN

p.s.: wenigstens ein Bild einer Rolle habe ich versucht anzuhängen

[marquee] [glow=3] DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA DAIWA [/glow] [/marquee]


----------

